# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αναμονή για καναρίνι

## rafa

καλησπερα παιδια,απο τι φαινεται μπαινω και εγω στον κοσμο των καναρινιων.η δασκαλα των αγγλικων μου εχει πολλα καναρινια και απο το ενα ζευγαρι της που εκανε τρεις νεοσσους θα μου δωσει τον ενα.τα πουλακια ειναι περιπου 30 ημερων εχουν βγει απο την φωλια τους και σε 15 μερες λεω να παρω ενα.οι νεοσσοι ειναι διασταυρωση ρατσων αν και δεν νοιαζει και πολυ.το θεμα ειναι οτι θα ηθελα να ειναι αρσενικο αλλα απο τι εχω ψαξει τα διαχοριζουμε μονο απο την φωνη σε αυτη την ηλικια,αλλα δεν κελαιδανε ακομα.Παιδια δωστε μου τα φωτα σας γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα αποκτισω καναρινι και ειμαι λιγο ψιλο ασχετος,εχω διαβασει αρκετα αρθρα αλλα χρειαζομε και τις συμβουλες σας ::  :Anim 59:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :winky:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ήδη με το παπαγαλάκι έχεις μάθει τα βασικά όσον αφορά καθαριότητα, διατροφή, που φυσικά είναι και τα πιο σημαντικά.

Με το καλό να το δεχθείς.

----------


## stefos

με το καλο να το δεχθεις , στο 3μηνο περιπου θα σαλιαριζει αν ειναι αρσενικο, θα κραταει το λαρυγγακι του ωρα φουσκομενο, τετραγωνο κλουβακι ευρυχωρο να του εχεις και απο διατροφη εφοσον εισαι του φορουμ θα τα βρεις ολα!

----------


## rafa

Ειναι κατι που πρεπει να προσεξω περισσοτερο γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι τα καναρινια ειναι πιο ευπαθη απο τους παπαγαλους και με κανει να δισταζω λιγο αυτο το γεγονος.το κλιυβι δεν ειναι ακριβως τετρεαγωνο μονο που η οροφη ειναι καμπυλοτη.τι τροφη να παρω,εγω σκεφτομαι κεχρι αναμικτο,κανει για αυτη την ηλικια;

----------


## rafa

τελικα το πουλακι τα παραλαβω το σαββατο μαλλον.σημερα θα καθαρισω το κλουβι και αυριο ή μεθαυριο θα κανω επισκεψη στο πετ σοπ.τελικα τι τροφη να παρω;το κεχρι αναμικτο κανει;και κατι τελευταιο μπορει να στεναχωριει επειδη θα αποχωριστει την μανα του και τα αδελφια του;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν τρέφονται μόνο με ανάμεικτο κεχρί τα καναρινάκια, δες εδώ: 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*και επίσης ρώτα το άτομο που θα στο δώσει τι του έδινε γιατί δεν είναι καλό να αλλάξει απότομα τροφή ειδικά σε μικρή ηλικία!  :winky:  Το κλουβάκι δεν μας το έδειξες!  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

το ατομο που το εχει δινει κεχρι ααναμικτο λιγο χτυπιμενο μαζι με μια τροφη για νεοσσους(ειναι στερεη).
το κλουβι ειναιαυτο χωρις τον παπαγαλο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι διαστάσεις έχει στο μήκος του αυτό το κλουβί; μου φαίνεται μικρό για καναρινάκι. Δεν είναι σαν τους παπαγάλους που θέλουν να σκαρφαλώνουν, τα καναρινάκια για να είναι χαρούμενα πρέπει να μπορούν να πετούν σε ένα αξιοπρεπή χώρο. Για να το κάνουν αυτό χρειάζονται μήκος στο κλουβί τους. Τουλάχιστον μια 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα είναι αυτή που χρειάζεσαι! Εκτός αν αυτό το κλουβί είναι 60 πόντους στο μάκρος, και ξεγελά η φωτογραφία  :winky:

----------


## rafa

50 εκατοστα ειναι σιγουρα γιατι το ειχα μετρισει.εχω πιστευω πως εχει απλετο χωρο για πεταγμα ομως δεν εχει σχαρα αλλα θα βαλω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν είναι 50 εκατοστά, προφανώς με ξεγελά η φωτογραφία και το ρίνγκνεκ μέσα που κάνει το κλουβί να φαίνεται μικρό  ::  Για να μπορεί να πετάει στο φουλ μήκος του κλουβιού θα βάλεις 2 πατήθρες στις 2 άκρες  :winky:

----------


## rafa

αν βαλω τις πατηθρες στα ακρα δεν θα τσαλακονονται τα φτερα τις ουρας;το καναρινακι ειναι ημερο δηλαδη καθετε να το πιασει και ανεβαινει στο δακτυλο οποτε που και που μπορει να βγαινει εξω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν έχουν πολύ μακριά ουρά, θα δεις σε ποιο σημείο ακουμπά η ουρά και θα τα βάλεις έτσι ώστε να μην τσαλακώνεται  :winky:  

Γενικότερα εγώ δεν είμαι της άποψης ότι τα καναρίνια ή τα ζεμπράκια κλπ πρέπει να βγαίνουν από το κλουβί. Είναι τόσο μικρά που μπορεί να γίνει οποιοδήποτε ατύχημα. Αν τώρα εσύ επιμένεις να το βγάζεις έξω, δεν θα το κάνεις όταν είναι και ο παπαγάλος έξω!

----------


## rafa

ενωειτε οτι δεν θα γινεται οταν ο παπαγαλος θα ειναι εξω.εκτος απο αυτο θελω να ρωτισω κατι τα θυλικα καναρινια εκτος απο το τσιου τσιου κελαιδανε αλλιως

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ δεν θα βάλεις τα κλαδιά κολλητά στις άκρες βρε ! 
Θα κάνεις όπως σου είπε η Κωνσταντίνα ! 
Επίσης , έστω ότι ανοίγεις το κλουβάκι και βγαίνει , είσαι σίγουρος ότι μετά θα μπορεί αν το πιάσεις ? 
Το καναρίνι είναι μια σταλιά , και η καρδούλα του δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξει την ταλαιπωρία αυτή !
 Επιπλέον , ο παπαγάλος μακρυά από το καναρίνι ! 
Αν είναι βγάλε μας μια τωρινή φωτογραφία του κλουβιού , άδειο - μόνο με το παγουρίνο και τις ταίστρες να σου δείξουμε τις προτιμότερες θεσεις για τις πατηθρες !!

----------


## rafa

οπως ειπα δεν εχω παει ακομα στο πετ σοπ για τα σχετικα.ακομα δεν εχω καθαρισει το κλουβι εξονιχιστικα οποτε θα σας βαλω φωτο μεσα στην εβδομαδα.τι τροφη να παρωωωωωωωωωωωωω;να σου πω μαριε και εγω το φοβαμαι λιγο να το βγαλω απο το κλουβι αλλα θα δουμε

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχαχα καλέεεε πολύ ανυπόμονοοοοος είσαι !!!!  ::   :Anim 59:  
Εμ κοίτα γενικά θα σου παραθέσω κάποια άρθρα για τη διατροφή αλλάααα δεν ξέρω παραπάνω μιας και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με καναρινάκια ! 
Θα σου πει πιο συγκεκριμένα κάποιος με καναρίνι !
Αυτά είναι για την διατροφή :

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας**Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!**Συνταγές αυγοτροφής*

----------


## rafa

Γινεται να μην εισαι  ανυπομονο με ενα τετοιο πλασματακι

Απο την αριστερη πλευρα του κλουβιου(οχι απο την μερια της ετικετας) θα μπει η ποτιστρα στο πλατος.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για το μείγμα που με ρώτησες πριν , πιο συγκεκριμένα καλή αναλογία σπόρων είναι : 65 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 10 περιλλα 8 κανναβουρι 5 λιναρι 2 νιζερ
Για τη διαρρύθμιση του κλουβιού  εγώ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι μιας και έχει υψος !
Να του έχεις κούνια και σχοινάκι μέσα !!!

----------


## rafa

Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος για τον καναρινακι .κουνια εχω ηδη αγορασμενη,τι ενωεις σχοινακι;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σαν το σχοινί που εχεις στο ringneck !

----------


## rafa

Ααα ενωεις σαν πατηθρα

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ααα ενωεις σαν πατηθρα


ναι ναι

----------


## Giannis_thess

Κούνια δεν χρειάζεται τα καναρινακια δεν κάνουν κούνια !!

----------


## stefos

Συμφωνώ κούνια με τίποτα , πιο πολύ θα το ταλαιπωρεις. Το μίγμα φτιαξτο μόνος σου, θα βρεις αναλογίες προτεινόμενες στο φόρουμ! Το κλουβί καλό είναι.

----------


## stefos

Πως τα πάτε με το καινούριο φιλαρακι σου?

----------


## rafa

Το σαββατο θα το παραλαβω

----------


## stefos

Με το καλό εύχομαι να σε αποζημιωσει η αναμονή !

----------


## rafa

Παιδια,το καναρινακι θα το παρω το σαββατο ομως θα ειναι 33 ημερων.τροφη λεω να δωσω vitalife pro baby που τρωει τωρα μαζι με βιταμινι.μηπως ειναι νωρις να το παρω,το πουλακι τρωει και μονο του εκτος απο το ταισμα της μαμας του.

----------


## rafa

Εμαθα την ρατσα του λοιπον ειναι ο πατερας 50% τιμπραντο και 50%χαρτζ ενω η μανα 50%μαλινουα και 50% τιμπραντο οποτε το πουλακι ειναι 50%τιμπραντο,25%χαρτζ και 25% μαλινουα.εχω ακουσει πως οταν ανακατευεις ρατσες οι νεοσσοι βγαινουν κοινα ,ισχιει;

----------


## jk21

Ραφαηλ σιγα μην πετυχες εκτροφεα που εκτρεφει και τα τρια ειδη ... Ο τυπος σε δουλευει .Οπως και να εχει η μιξη των ρατσων δινει ενα απλο κοινο καναρινακι .Ποσο σου το πουλησε;

----------


## rafa

Ο ανθρωπος(οικογενειακος φιλος) που ειχε τον αρσενικο  εδωσε στην δασκαλα μου που ειχε ηδη το θυληκο.και οι δυο ειναι ερασιτεχνες και οσο αναφορα αν γοινεις ειναι τετοιας "ρατσας" ειναι σιγουρο γιατι τα ειχαν αγορασει απο πετσοπ και τα ζευγαρωσα και βγηκα ειναι γονεις αυτα τα πουλια εγω τα ειχα δει.επισης το πουλακι θα μου το δωσει η δασκαλα μου οποτε δωρεαν..

----------


## jk21

αν δεν υπαρχει προθεση εκ μερους τους για παραπληροφορηση ,ειναι σιγουρο οτι παραπληροφορηθηκαν εκεινοι απο τον πετσοπα

----------


## rafa

Τις αναμιξεις τις εκαναν οι ιδιοι δηλαδη πηραν τα καθαροαιμα απο το πετσοπ και τα ζευγαρωσαν.κατι αλλο θα παρω τελικα την τροφη vitalife pro baby ,το πουλακι την τρωει ηδη μονο του αλλα και η μαμα του το ταιζει.

----------


## rafa

Το πουλακι ειναι 33 ημερων ειναι νωρις να το παρω;η τροφη για την ηλικια του ειναι ενταξει;

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να πηραν καθαροαιμα .... ποσο τα πηρανε και κυριως τι δαχτυλιδι ειχαν; κλειστου τυπου ; αν ναι βρες τα στοιχεια που γραφουν (κατι γραμματα και αριθμοι )

το τραγουδι του harz ειναι ιδιαιτερα ξεκαθαρο .Τραγουδουσε κανενα ετσι;

----------


## rafa

Τα δαχτιλια ειναι κλειστου τυπου αλλα τιμη δεν ξερω αλα ηταν πανω απο 50 ευρω απο οσα ξερω και ειμαι σιγουρος πως ηταν καθαροαιμα.το κελαιδιμα ειναι αυτο του αρσενικου και μαλιστα μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση γιατι ειναι σαν τρυπανι.ειμαι 100%πως ειναι το ιδιο κελαιδιμα

----------


## jk21

τοτε ισως εχεις δικιο και δεν μιλω για την τιμη ,οσο για το οτι λες οτι ακουσες τον συγκεκριμενο ηχο .Ειναι χαρακτηριστικος ...

----------


## stefos

Αν είναι 33 ημερών είναι εντάξει (απογαλακτησμενο) δηλαδή συντηρείται μοναχο του. Μπορείς να του δίνεις οποιαδήποτε έτοιμο μείγμα θες , εγώ σου προτείνω να πάρεις μεμονωμένα σπόρια και να φτιαξεις μόνος σου την τροφή . Ποσοστώσεις θα βρεις στο φόρουμ !!

----------


## rafa

Εγω λεω να αρχισω με αυτη την τροφη γιατι την τρωει ηδη

----------


## ninos

Καλώς να δεχθείς τον φιλαράκο Ραφαήλ. Δεν έχει σημασία η ράτσα, αλλά η αγάπη που θα νιώθεις για αυτό και απο τα μηνύματα σου θεωρείται δεδομένη. Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να αφήσεις λίγες ακόμα μέρες με τους γονείς του, ώστε να είσαι 100% για την ομαλή μετακόμιση του..

----------


## rafa

Το κλουβι ειναι ετοιμο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μια χαρα Ραφαηλ πολυ ωραιο! Απλα το σχοινι εκει που ειναι θα το κουτσουλαει όταν κάθεται στα πανω κλαδια και είναι δύσκολο να καθαριστει. Μπορείς αν θελεις να το βαλεις αντί της μιας πατηθρας και να εχει μια ξυλινη και ενα σχοινί!

----------


## rafa

Λιγες δεν θα ειναι 2 μονο

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ ωραίο το κλουβάκι Ραφαήλ  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ τρομερό ... ζωγράφισες ! 
Μπράβο μπράβο ! 
Για το σχοινί έχει δίκιο η Κωνσταντίνα αλλά αν θες μπορείς να έχεις και ένα δεύτερο και οπότε λερώνεται το ένα να βάζεις το δεύτερο και να πλένεις το βρώμικο ! 
Με το καλό να έρθει το μικρό , περιμένουμε !!
Αα ξέχασα , πέτρα ασβεστίου και κόκαλο σουπιας να βάλεις !!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Πετρα θα βαλω γιατι οι σουπιες ειναι υποεξαφανιση.θα δω αν του αρεσει να καθετε στην επανω πατηθρα και κουτσουλαει το σχοινι και αν ειναι θα την βγαλω.αυριο ειναι η μεγαλη μερα ανυπομονω να νυχτωσει επιτελους

----------


## stefos

> Λιγες δεν θα ειναι 2 μονο


βγαλε την μια ξυλινη και βαλε το σχοινι αλλα με την ιδια φορά που εχει η ξυλινη. Καλυτερα δυο μια χαρα εισαι , για να πεταει και να γυμναζεται!

----------

